# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  لاراکست ایرانی

## meysam1366

سلام دوستان

اگر قادر به نصب لاراول از طریق کامپوسر نیستید میتونید به لینک زیر برید و جدیدترین ورژن لاراول رو دانلود  و استفاده کنید


*لاراکست*

به زودی در این سایت مقاله و فیلم آموزشی در اختیار شما دوستان قرار می گیره

موفق باشید

----------

